# To 5 Snowboard Bindings of 2013-2014



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont think i would trust a source that cant even spell mountain.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

zk0ot said:


> i dont think i would trust a source that cant even spell mountain.


Bahahahahahaa


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that
s
firkkn
clazzic!
haaaaaaaaa


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

Holly shit! Nice find.. Yeah we can't spell, carry on.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Would also be "holy" shit. Strike 2


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd rather be prison raped then buy from you


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've trimmed the original posts down to what's acceptable. A link to your webpage/newsletter is acceptable. A large list of items and prices is basically freeloading. Want to advertise, pay for advertising.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Not even the title is spelled correct


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

omfg choking on my dinner here.....


tyvm OP.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I've trimmed the original posts down to what's acceptable. A link to your webpage/newsletter is acceptable. A large list of items and prices is basically freeloading. Want to advertise, pay for advertising.


Wow a moderator? Nice and I thought the TGR boards were tough. The links just point back to the webpage. Next time well leave prices out.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mhphoto said:


> Wow a moderator? Nice and I thought the TGR boards were tough. The links just point back to the webpage. Next time well leave prices out.


Yeah, we're a tough crowd  . We certainly don't mind PSAs about sales and such like, but when it gets over the top, some of the members consider it their sworn duty to, um, offer negative reinforcement. Keep it low-key and you'll be fine.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

LMFAO! Stay calm! Thank You Guys for making my visit to the forum


----------

